# Our first Monarch caterpillar !



## Gilda (Aug 22, 2015)

YAY ! After a disappointing last year of not seeing any caterpillars .and very few adults , we found this today and we also have a female Monarch butterfly hanging around :clap: This one is about ready to make a chrysalis.


----------



## Justin (Aug 22, 2015)

beautiful!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 22, 2015)

Lovely!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2015)

Hmmm, I need to check my milkweed plants again...


----------



## abax (Aug 22, 2015)

Lovely caterpillar. I haven't seen any in a very long time.
Got lots and lots of tent caterpillars if anyone needs 'em.
I've never seen such an infestation of them here.


----------



## daniella3d (Aug 22, 2015)

Awesome! I need to plant some of these in my garden!


----------



## Gilda (Aug 23, 2015)

Tropical milkweed seems to be their preferred plant over the native.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2015)

abax said:


> Lovely caterpillar. I haven't seen any in a very long time.
> Got lots and lots of tent caterpillars if anyone needs 'em.
> I've never seen such an infestation of them here.



Tent caterpillars are nasty! We had two really cold winters in a row that seemed to knock down their population quite a lot in Michigan.


----------



## abax (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, they are nasty and are killing lots of trees. Normally,
we burn them, but this year the webbing is so high in the
trees that we can't get to them. Luckily, there aren't any
in the nursery trees, just in the native trees...everywhere.

Where can one find tropical milkweed seeds Gilda?


----------



## Gilda (Aug 24, 2015)

Ebay or Google. Lowe's had the plants this year.We now winter over our plants in the basement under lights.


----------

